# Cervical Erosion / Bowel Movement



## DaniOB

Hi Again,

Sorry for yet another question!  

I have had three early pregnancy scans due to bleeding (my last was 9W5D and I am now 10W2D).  All was fine and again the sonographer could not see any  reason for the bleeding and that the baby was ok, saw heartbeat etc.  

I had another red bleed today with two very small clot-like marks on the tissue (defo not just mucus but enough to scare me silly tho).  This happened immediately after a bowel movement.  Thinking back, a lot of my bleeding episodes (perhaps twice a week all the way through so far) happen after tummy cramps and diahorrea.  Do you think I could have an irritated cervix / cervical erosion?  The sonographer mentioned that I could have, but she didn't examine me as she said there wasn't anything wrong with the baby.  

I should mention that I have not had sex during the past 8/9 weeks due to being so freaked out by the bleeding!  Can you have an irritated cervix without intercourse causing it?  And should I be having tummy cramps and diahorrea so often during pregnancy?

Many thanks once again for your support xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Dani

Yes coud be related to the bowel movements due to the straining.

It is definately possible that you have an erosion. It is very common cause of bleeding. It is possible o have this without having sex yes. 

Re the tummy cramps/diahorrea - the pregnancy hormones can affect anything including your bowels. However if it doesn't settle down discuss it with your Gp just to be safe. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## DaniOB

Thank you so much for your reply.  My bleeding petered off after yesterday afternoon and wasn't there when I went to bed.  However I woke up in the night with diarrhea again at about 3am and straight after, I had a red bleed and one tiny clot again.  I woke at 7am and its barely there, just a little brown mucus.  

Is there anything that can be done to halt the erosion at all?  It seems it causes an immense amount of worry not just to me but lots of women?  Any cream or cauterizing perhaps?  

I am going to follow your advice and see my GP tomorrow just to get it confirmed that erosion is defo what I have.  I guess just knowing for sure would help ease the stress somewhat.  

Many thanks again for all your help - really appreciate it! xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Dani

Your gp I doubt will confirm it as it would involve a speculum examination which they won't want to do as that it itself can aggravate it. 

No unfortunately nothing can be done for them that I am aware of. However things do tend to settle down.
Try not worry. If you get any significant red bleeding take yourself to a&e

Kaz xx


----------

